# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  2004 GNC Show of Strength Men's Bodybuilding Results

## wael

Victor Martinez win the 2004 GNC Show of Strength Men's Bodybuilding, despite of that he win in all rounds, but it was very close between him and Darrem Charles who was in his best shape ever, unlike Victor which was not hard as last year, i would give it 100% for Darrem.
i see the results should be in this order:
1-Darrem Charles 
2-Gustavo Badell
3-Victor Martinez
4- Troy Alves
5-Johnnie Jackson
6-Toney Freeman

You can get the full resultsand many pics from:
1-http://www.flexonline.com/news/54
2-www.muscletime.com
3-www.getbig.com

----------

